# Overclock.net presents its own Teamspeak 3 server!



## H3||scr3am

w00t!


----------



## xNovax




----------



## Bluelighting

Nice


----------



## Mr357

Sweet! Haven'y used TS in a while, but I guess this is reason to start doing so again


----------



## GigaByte

Why Teamspeak over Ventrilo..?


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> Why Teamspeak over Ventrilo..?


We've had a Ventrilo before and it was hardly used. Also Ventrilo is probably one of the worst VoIP clients out there as it's voice codec and overall quality is poor.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

TS is wonderful.


----------



## cdoublejj

Finally. TS3 is actually pretty decent, better than Vent, IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx*
> 
> We've had a Ventrilo before and it was hardly used. Also Ventrilo is probably one of the worst VoIP clients out there as it's voice codec and overall quality is poor.


It hasn't been updated in years and they never made a Linux client.


----------



## Tman5293

I know which TS server I'll be using from now on.


----------



## romanjaan

Will there be MW3 and Black Ops 2 channels soon?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanjaan*
> 
> Will there be MW3 and Black Ops 2 channels soon?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*


^


----------



## noobhell

Nobody's online


----------



## XiCynx

It's quite early our time considering most of the users that I have seen on there are from the US. It is only 09:00 here on the east coast, give it some time and people will start to filter in.







There was around 20 people in it last night.


----------



## EPiiKK

This is great!








I'll be popping in once no one is on my usual teamspeak


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I was on OCN Teamspeak before OCN Teamspeak was kewl.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I was on OCN Teamspeak before OCN Teamspeak was kewl.


You're such a hipster man!


----------



## AnonymousGamer

Awesome


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanjaan*
> 
> Will there be MW3 and Black Ops 2 channels soon?


If there is a big enough need for them to be and OCN members are playing the game, I have no problems adding them.


----------



## PaPaBlista

I'm in TEAMSPEAK to u soon


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Need more Mechwarrior Online.


----------



## vortech

Finally Official!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Awesome!


----------



## BWG

I need my power again. I'm hanging in AFK.


----------



## Draven

Got it bookmarked.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

What games does this cover? My online gaming mostly covers League of Legends, Star Trek Online, and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> What games does this cover? My online gaming mostly covers League of Legends, Star Trek Online, and Team Fortress 2.


We have channels for LoL & TF2.

No STO, but we do have more general gaming sub-channels that you could use. Like wise, you could just chat in the lobby.

We also cover Minecraft, BF3, CS:GO, Planetside2, Diablo 3, & DayZ. So if any of those channels interest you, we've got it covered.

Like wise, if the community is interested enough, we can have more specific channels opened up.


----------



## ragtag7

awesome!!


----------



## Ausylon

currently on it.


----------



## ghostrider85

i have it installed but i'm very confused on how to set it up, i've been looking for a tutorial but i can't find a good one


----------



## snipekill2445

Look at the first post of this thread buddy, and click on the "Setup Instructions" spoiler


----------



## MisteRK

I have always found setup for TS to be more straightforward that Vent, not to mention the client look Mutch nicer and the overall voice quality is very good. I have a private server we have been renting for the last 2 years and in that time Have only had one outage I can think of. Overall I have been very happy with it.


----------



## ghostrider85

what key bindings do you guys use? like for the push to talk, in game overlay, etc.


----------



## phre0n

sweeet


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> what key bindings do you guys use? like for the push to talk, in game overlay, etc.


I don't use in game overlay, I do use one of my mouse side buttons for my push to talk though.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I for the most part use voice activation with the right alt as mute.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I for the most part use voice activation with the right alt as mute.


Same here. Though I need to set a hotkey that I can remember, and also doesn't conflict if I happen to be focused in another program, lol.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> what key bindings do you guys use? like for the push to talk, in game overlay, etc.


Middle mouse key. And no overlay, If I don't recognize you by voice, I look at the window on another screen.


----------



## BritishBob

Bump, gonna be in here for a while today.


----------



## sonarctica

Nice! ill join tonight after i have gotten some sleep







(yes, my sleeping rythm is upside down atm)


----------



## vortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Like wise, if the community is interested enough, we can have more specific channels opened up.


This. Just added a Path of Exile Channel the other night, we have a nice group of people enjoying that game


----------



## Madvillan

I'll probably just keep lurking in offtopic ramblings/1st world problems


----------



## Imglidinhere

Any chance to add a World of Tanks channel?









Am a rather avid player of said game. :3


----------



## BritishBob

I like WoT, but tbh, not enough of the normal people play it regularly enough to need a channel. I use it when I am a bit bored of the other games. Just my opinion though...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Any chance to add a World of Tanks channel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am a rather avid player of said game. :3


I think we have a WoT thread in the PC Games section. See if you can round up a few members from it to hop on. If you folks are on TS3 enough, we can get a channel made for WoT.


----------



## Erick Silver

I have something to comment on here. I have been checking the OCN Teamspeak server at random. I think it was a pointless thing for OCN to do. Very few people that I have seen use this service. I am on it right now at 2pm EST on the 23rd of Feb and I am the only person on the server. This was a waste of time and effort on the OCN Staff IMO.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I have something to comment on here. I have been checking the OCN Teamspeak server at random. I think it was a pointless thing for OCN to do. Very few people that I have seen use this service. I am on it right now at 2pm EST on the 23rd of Feb and I am the only person on the server. This was a waste of time and effort on the OCN Staff IMO.


Lol... OCN staff... There are people in the TS3. I am normally but I was down the pub watching the England game. Pointless, most defiantly not. One example, the minecraft guys use the server allot.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I have something to comment on here. I have been checking the OCN Teamspeak server at random. I think it was a pointless thing for OCN to do. Very few people that I have seen use this service. I am on it right now at 2pm EST on the 23rd of Feb and I am the only person on the server. This was a waste of time and effort on the OCN Staff IMO.


You might think that's it's useless, but it's not. Please remember that we have *Game Server Mods* and *Game Server Managers* for a reason. Our work is dedicated to the *Game Servers*, not the forums. Regular OCN forum staff do not manage the Team Speak, Game Servers or any other External Services that the Game Server Staff takes care of. So there is no way for OCN Fourm Staff to waste their time, because taking care of the Game Servers is not their job. I don't mind managing the TS3 server anyways.


----------



## Enfuria

@Erick Silver

I may not post all to much on OCN but i spend a lot of time reading the forums and such, however i am big into gaming and i must say that i have spent hundreds if not thousands of hours in the TS3 server. It is not a waste of time for staff, i am also not the only one that uses the server this much. Please don't talk about something you dont know anything about. Thank You and thanks to the Admins that keep this server up and running for the masses of people that DO use it. I have personally never seen you on the TS3 server and i am on it every single day for countless hours.


----------



## Erick Silver

My comment is what it was due to the fact that I have seen Mumble, Ventrilo, Steam, and other VOIP servers hosted by OCN start and fail at a pretty regular rate. Because I do log into the server regularly and rarely see someone on is not an indication of its activity. I apologize for making that assumption. But you must admit that on a Saturday afternoon at 2pm there should have been someone on.


----------



## Caylor

Can we get a Crysis 3 Channel Please?
Thanks!


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> My comment is what it was due to the fact that I have seen Mumble, Ventrilo, Steam, and other VOIP servers hosted by OCN start and fail at a pretty regular rate. Because I do log into the server regularly and rarely see someone on is not an indication of its activity. I apologize for making that assumption. But you must admit that on a Saturday afternoon at 2pm there should have been someone on.


what are you going on about?

the teamspeak server is a small one and there is a saying rome was nto built in a day. most of us have our own clans and is on that most of the time, so like me i use my own server and every so often i pop on to the ocn server.

now as you said there has been a few voip servers and as from a root point of view ts3 IS the best out there regarding permissions, setup etc.. and now with the latest version the sound is 1000 times better than any other one out there also ts do updates to tere sotware often, what aobut the rest? have not seen one for ages in vent mumble etc..

now the other thing you got to look into is, time zones.... i was probably in bed sleeping when you went on or playing with myself and about to fall asleep or someting.. so at the end of the day give it a bit of time and i am sure that if the forum goes in the right direction regarding games and matches etc... it will get very busy.

*Hi guys and admin staff

have you guys looked at the new update yet for the opus music thing?

if so are you guys thinking of doing it?

i have doen the update to my client and server but having great difficulty in finding help in setting that function up and was wondering if you guy knew how to do i?

cheers
levon*


----------



## SniperTeamTango

-


----------



## Mad Pistol

Bump it up!

We want you on our Teamspeak server!!! Great place, great people, and great games! You should come and join us!


----------



## levontraut

I go on every so often but do not recognise the names so i leave after a few moments


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I go on every so often but do not recognise the names so i leave after a few moments


I don't think Ive everr seen you on.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I don't think Ive everr seen you on.


Might be even worse... I don't think i have seen them. I need to have jach look up my connection time... I rarely use afk so that thing is scary. XD


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Might be even worse... I don't think i have seen them. I need to have jach look up my connection time... I rarely use afk so that thing is scary. XD


I am in the UK so there is a small difference in time zone.... 5 to 6 hours depending on east coast or west coast.

EDIT:

on ocn ts now..... you ladies r not there!!


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I am in the UK so there is a small difference in time zone.... 5 to 6 hours depending on east coast or west coast.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> on ocn ts now..... you ladies r not there!!


Make sure you expand all of the channels. Or else you'll just see the channels with nobody in them.


----------



## BritishBob

Helps if your nickname is the same as your OCN name...


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Make sure you expand all of the channels. Or else you'll just see the channels with nobody in them.


I SAW YOU BUT YOU WHERE ON FOR A FEW MIN ONLY THEN LEFT....

sorry caps

bob is still there and I slapped him with a fish and still no response


----------



## BritishBob

Well I was watching a film... And you're half evil because I said so...


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Well I was watching a film... And you're half evil because I said so...


yeah I am half evil










what you watching?
or pull me to a channel and we can chat while watching movies

LOL


----------



## Fieldsweeper

The server is down. any info on ETA for uptime?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> The server is down. any info on ETA for uptime?


The server box is currently down because of some network issues. We will be working on getting the minecraft and teamspeak servers back up as soon as possible.


----------



## Nw0rb

Still no update ?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Still no update ?


Not currently, we're still waiting for the datacenter to finish the work that needs to get done. I will post when the server is back up.


----------



## Nw0rb

Thanks jach !


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Still no update ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not currently, we're still waiting for the datacenter to finish the work that needs to get done. I will post when the server is back up.
Click to expand...

I had my server that can be used as a back up but need to get the ok from pistol before i post it again. Since ur a mod pm me if u want the info for it.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I had my server that can be used as a back up but need to get the ok from pistol before i post it again. Since ur a mod pm me if u want the info for it.


That will not be happening. That is not an official external service that overclock.net provides. It cannot, and will not be advertised as ocn's team speak server. So please wait until the server is online. If you have any issues or criticisms with the way our servers are run, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

hey man i dont care, I wasn't i, said MY server, that OCN users can use until OCN's "official" server is up again, not sure who hosts it, but in issues like this you can usually have it switched to a new location temporarily. just trying to help, I really don't care if the team speak ever comes back up. no ones really ever on it but a few people "streaming" LOL and a few mods, at least ever since I have been on it for a little less than a month.

no need to byte (pun intended) my head off for just trying to offer a place to use temporarily. its a TS server, not a bank vault.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Please be patient. The Teamspeak server will be back up as soon as possible. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## jach11

The Team Speak 3 server is now up!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I was told it may be down yet again. a friend couldn't get connected. just letting you know


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I was told it may be down yet again. a friend couldn't get connected. just letting you know


Yes we know it's down.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

If I may ask who hosts the servers? is it on a dedicated? or is it gameservers.com?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> If I may ask who hosts the servers? is it on a dedicated? or is it gameservers.com?


It is on a dedicated box that we manage. Why do you ask?


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I was wondering, why just the TS was down, and not the web, and game servers. if it was a box, I would think it all would be down, so since its just the TS server, I am not quite sure what would be causing it unless that's the only thing on the dedi

is TS the only thing down i assume the minecraft are as well, since they are on the same server.

I do not play MC that much so never bothered to get the ip typed in lol


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I was wondering, why just the TS was down, and not the web, and game servers. if it was a box, I would think it all would be down, so since its just the TS server, I am not quite sure what would be causing it unless that's the only thing on the dedi
> 
> is TS the only thing down i assume the minecraft are as well, since they are on the same server.
> 
> I do not play MC that much so never bothered to get the ip typed in lol


Not everything is just hosted on one box. That would be stupid.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I knew not everything is on one, they all have completely separate ranges. and its not always stupid to have everything nicely consolidated to one dedi, keep a regular back up and have a RELIABLE host, you wont have issues. plus one stop shop.

and maybe not everything, but game servers on one, and the site resources on another.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I knew not everything is on one, they all have completely separate ranges. and its not always stupid to have everything nicely consolidated to one dedi, keep a regular back up and have a RELIABLE host, you wont have issues. plus one stop shop.
> 
> and maybe not everything, but game servers on one, and the site resources on another.


You should not be concerned how we run overclock.net, and all of its external services. Our infrastructure is more complicated than you think, and trying to explain it to you would be a waste of time. It's something for staff members to worry about.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I do not need it explained, I know how infrastructures can be complicated, I was making convo.

I am not worried about it either. it is your time, not mine.


----------



## Nw0rb

Got a great idea could just stop being a tool and wait like a nice little boy for everything to come back up.


----------



## Pyro Gurl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I was told it may be down yet again. a friend couldn't get connected. just letting you know


We know that the server is down the very second that it happens. Thank you for telling us yet again. but we have the situation under control.


----------



## BWG

No one panic because women handle things! Jach though...


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro Gurl*
> 
> We know that the server is down the very second that it happens. Thank you for telling us yet again. but we have the situation under control.


FYI..

the server is up this very moment

LOL

@fieldsweeper. - I work in a server environment. WE know when a server go's down either being scheduled or a problem.

big tell tail signs if it is a problem..... the email you get from the farm or flooded in with call's are a few of the things.


----------



## levontraut

has anyone got the latest version of team speak for me to donwload pls?

jsut did a who new reinstall and need the app and teamspeak the website is down


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> has anyone got the latest version of team speak for me to donwload pls?
> 
> jsut did a who new reinstall and need the app and teamspeak the website is down


seems alright to me...
http://www.instantteamspeak.com//teamspeak-download.php


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> seems alright to me...
> http://www.instantteamspeak.com//teamspeak-download.php


That is not the official TS3 site.

http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads is


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That is not the official TS3 site.
> 
> http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads is


it is up and running again.

thanx guys.

i also got a copy now and saved it on my server


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I've been trying to connect to the server, but it keeps failing... I don't know why... I think I've done everything right (Teamspeak n00b right here)


----------



## Nw0rb

Its not you the server is down.... Should be back up again soon


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Well, it looks like the server is back up and running!







I don't think there's anyone else online though


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow. Just read through the last month or so worth of posts and I have to say something.

You mods and editors need to stop responding and acting towards the OCN members the way you do. regardless of how annoying or pointless someones post is you have no right to respond the way some of you have responded. Being a Mod or Editor does not give you automatic right to act like a jerk.

In the same respect. OCN members need not to act the same way. The mods and editors are working hard to try and make all the offerings here on OCN funtional. Things will go down. This happens. Chill out and wait for it to come back up. The Mods and editors are all over worked right now as there is a shortage of active incharge people. A little patience from the OCN membership will help in making the Mods and editors a little more stress free.

That being said. To the mods and editors. You all should know better than to respond in the manner that you did. Whether it was meant to come across as snarky or not is beside the point. You represent OCN and should strive to be the example that the OCN membership looks up to.


----------



## Nw0rb

LOL What ? ^^


----------



## oelkanne

Wohooooo made it...


----------



## BWG

Can I be important on TS3 again? I will be extra good I promise!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Can I be important on TS3 again? I will be extra good I promise!


We don't have a retired staff group at this time.


----------



## BWG

What if I become staff again?


----------



## BritishBob

Cookies shall be rewarded. Maybe...


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Do people still use this?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

All the time.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I've been coming on TS a bit more regularly recently









Sad I can't make game night on Friday for the 2nd weekend in a row though, apparently going out and socialising at clubs is a more normal thing to do


----------



## BWG

I'm going to sit in there today just in case people want to say a few words.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I'm going to sit in there today just in case people want to say a few words.


I was tempted to drop down and shout 'HERE'S A FEW WORDS!' Then leave.... But I didn't...


----------



## levontraut

there is an update for the server... i am not to sure if you guys want to do the update... it has not changed my file structure etc.. on my ts server


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> there is an update for the server... i am not to sure if you guys want to do the update... it has not changed my file structure etc.. on my ts server


We're on every day, I promise you we know already.









Hasn't broken anything, so we'll take the time to do it right, like all our servers. Probably be done tonight.


----------



## admin

I am heading onto the teamspeak server for bit to play some late night video games  Happy to chat with anyone


----------



## BWG

What did you end up playing?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What did you end up playing?


Mostly chatted  I usually play ARMA 3


----------



## admin

Gappo and I are heading into TeamSpeak right now to play some ARMA III Breaking Point  Feel free to join us!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Gappo and I are heading into TeamSpeak right now to play some ARMA III Breaking Point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to join us!


I would if I wasn't at work







.

If anyone wants to play Arma3 Breaking Point, remember you have to get whitelisted and it can take a while for that to take effect on all the servers, so sign up as soon as possible.


----------



## Jawswing

Oh dear God no.
The only time I use Teamspeak is on a Friday night when I'm usually drunk.
This is a recipe for disaster. I can just smell it.


----------



## admin

Breaking Point still looks like it's not fully optimized. We ended up quitting early. I think we will play some ARMA III later tonight though still


----------



## Jodiuh

Can we has Battlefield 4 rooms?!


----------



## EpiyonModer

Hello, humbly requesting some Titanfall rooms


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiyonModer*
> 
> Hello, humbly requesting some Titanfall rooms


I second this request...

We used the BF3 room last night... since it was empty.


----------



## Paradigm84

There's now a Titanfall channel.


----------



## Nw0rb

Good deal


----------



## EpiyonModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There's now a Titanfall channel.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiyonModer*
> 
> Thank you very much!


I just asked the GS Staff.


----------



## kremtok

Am I doing it wrong?

Quote:


> <15:23:00> Trying to resolve hostname TS3.OCNGaming.net
> <15:23:00> Trying to connect to server on TS3.OCNGaming.net
> <15:23:01> Connection failed because the server reached its maximum amount of clients.
> <15:23:06> Trying to resolve hostname TS3.OCNGaming.net
> <15:23:06> Trying to connect to server on TS3.OCNGaming.net
> <15:23:07> Connection failed because the server reached its maximum amount of clients.
> <15:23:58> Trying to resolve hostname TS3.OCNGaming.net
> <15:23:58> Trying to connect to server on TS3.OCNGaming.net
> <15:23:59> Connection failed because the server reached its maximum amount of clients.


Or is the OCN TeamSpeak server really that popular?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

It has a limit of 32 people. Easily achievable. You're not doing anything wrong.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It has a limit of 32 people. Easily achievable. You're not doing anything wrong.


I see. Thank you for explaining.

To the folks in charge - Any chance of raising this limit? I've been using the TS3 server since before it was publicly announced and it seems that usage is increasing. Increasing the capacity seems like a logical step to take if it's possible.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It has a limit of 32 people. Easily achievable. You're not doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Thank you for explaining.
> 
> To the folks in charge - Any chance of raising this limit? I've been using the TS3 server since before it was publicly announced and it seems that usage is increasing. Increasing the capacity seems like a logical step to take if it's possible.
Click to expand...

Upper management needs to buy a new key and give it to me or jach.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Upper management needs to buy a new key and give it to me or jach.


For what it's worth, I agree!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Upper management needs to buy a new key and give it to me or jach.
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I agree!
Click to expand...

Not really a suggestion, that is just what must happen to increase the number of people that can join. Until they do, it's a 32-person cap.


----------



## EpiyonModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not really a suggestion, that is just what must happen to increase the number of people that can join. Until they do, it's a 32-person cap.


Please and thank you, also trying to get into the dayz channel with my squad to play on the ocn server


----------



## BritishBob

It really was just full. Annoying for people to join, but nice to see people using it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

People using the OCN TS3 channel?! Unheard of!!


----------



## EpiyonModer

If any one of the mods can help, we play dayz almost every day and never use the dayz channel because of the fact that there are no permissions for open mic in that channel. It is too inconvenient to press a button in the middle of a fire fight. Me and my squad would greatly appreciate that. So that we can stop using the battlefield 4 channels lol

Thanks


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiyonModer*
> 
> If any one of the mods can help, we play dayz almost every day and never use the dayz channel because of the fact that there are no permissions for open mic in that channel. It is too inconvenient to press a button in the middle of a fire fight. Me and my squad would greatly appreciate that. So that we can stop using the battlefield 4 channels lol
> 
> Thanks


set TS push to talk to caps, ingame talk to tab. problem solved.


----------



## EpiyonModer

Does not solve my problem.


----------



## TheReciever

Can we have a just passing time group that isnt the lobby?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Can we have a just passing time group that isnt the lobby?


Random(ish) Musings and 1 world problems. Down near the staff channels.


----------



## TheReciever

Ok, didnt know if I needed a legitimate rant or something to be in there lol


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Ok, didnt know if I needed a legitimate rant or something to be in there lol


No. If you did I'd have to be constantly ranting. Which I do anyway, but not because I am in those channels. XD


----------



## EpiyonModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Random(ish) Musings and 1 world problems. Down near the staff channels.


Any word if you are able to assist us with our problem? (see below)

If any one of the mods can help, we play dayz almost every day and never use the dayz channel because of the fact that there are no permissions for open mic in that channel. It is too inconvenient to press a button in the middle of a fire fight. Me and my squad would greatly appreciate that. So that we can stop using the battlefield 4 channels lol

Thanks


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiyonModer*
> 
> Any word if you are able to assist us with our problem? (see below)
> 
> If any one of the mods can help, we play dayz almost every day and never use the dayz channel because of the fact that there are no permissions for open mic in that channel. It is too inconvenient to press a button in the middle of a fire fight. Me and my squad would greatly appreciate that. So that we can stop using the battlefield 4 channels lol
> 
> Thanks


From what I know voice activation should work, but doesn't. Continuous transmission is meant to be blocked. People have been PM'd,


----------



## EpiyonModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> From what I know voice activation should work, but doesn't. Continuous transmission is meant to be blocked. People have been PM'd,


Thanks for the quick reply, if this could be fixed it would be great, Dayz channels seem to be the only ones with this problem.


----------



## jach11

I run the Team Speak server, and i was told by @el gappo to have the channels set to Push To Talk. When he confirms with me that i can take it off i will change it, until then please wait.

*UPDATE*
We've made a quick change that should help settle any issues for people. Channel number 1 is now push to talk only and channels two and three are open mic. If you prefer to use voice activation or open mic then use channels two and three.


----------



## EpiyonModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I run the Team Speak server, and i was told by @el gappo to have the channels set to Push To Talk. When he confirms with me that i can take it off i will change it, until then please wait.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> We've made a quick change that should help settle any issues for people. Channel number 1 is now push to talk only and channels two and three are open mic. If you prefer to use voice activation or open mic then use channels two and three.


You have no idea how happy this makes us









Thank you guys !


----------



## OverClockIsLife

Is this server not online?


----------



## Jakeey802

Nope. Down from Aus as well


----------



## kremtok

<18:47:27> Trying to resolve hostname TS3.OCNGaming.net
<18:47:28> Trying to connect to server on TS3.OCNGaming.net
<18:47:33> Failed to connect to server
<18:47:49> Trying to resolve hostname TS3.OCNGaming.net
<18:47:53> Trying to connect to server on TS3.OCNGaming.net
<18:47:58> Failed to connect to server

Now I'm sad.

EDIT: I couldn't connect to Steam and a modem/router reset corrected that, but TS is still down.

I'm still sad.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I jumped on TS to see if anyone was playing Diablo 3. I see I'm not the only person that's not connecting.


----------



## cdoublejj

how much internet bandwith the does the OCN TS3 server take up?


----------



## Jakeey802

Varys depending on how many people talking.

I think its around 12Kbits/s per person but don't quote me on that haha


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (dark vader new ending)


----------



## BritishBob

Seems like the sever is back up. Must have been mu internet.


----------



## Jakeey802

I can put one up possibly?


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm confused, I've been on the server for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> I can put one up possibly?


Unfortunately you can not advertise/promote voice or text chat servers/channels/rooms on OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm confused, I've been on the server for the last 30 minutes.


Looks like it is back up.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Looks like it is back up.


Ah, I was confused as I was on the server when Bob said it was down, thought I was on a different server or something.


----------



## Jakeey802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Unfortunately you can not advertise/promote voice or text chat servers/channels/rooms on OCN.


I figured


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Unfortunately you can not advertise/promote voice or text chat servers/channels/rooms on OCN.
> Looks like it is back up.


wait.... hows that work? this whole thread is doing just that.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

This thread is advertising OCN's server, we do not allow any voice or text chat servers/channels/rooms that we do not control on OCN.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> wait.... hows that work? this whole thread is doing just that.


He means you can't promote your own Teamspeak/ IRC channels, OCN can obviously advertise their own.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> He means you can't promote your own Teamspeak/ IRC channels, OCN can obviously advertise their own.


what makes OCN's stuff, OCN's stuff? I thought it was community? Does this apply to game servers as well? how do we contribute.. can we contribute to OCN text/chat? why doesn't OCN have an IRC channel?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what makes OCN's stuff, OCN's stuff? I thought it was community?


OCN's servers are operated by OCN management and staffed by OCN staff for community use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Does this apply to game servers as well? how do we contribute.. can we contribute to OCN text/chat? why doesn't OCN have an IRC channel?


You can advertise personal gameservers (ones that are not clan/site/community affiliated).
OCN had a text chat but it was removed as people couldn't behave themselves in a live environment and ending up getting banned for stuff that was easily avoided, also the moderation of the chat had to be 24/7 due to that and it was impossible to cover it.
OCN has no desire in a IRC or other text chat and even our TS server is not for general chit chat but for hanging out with other gamers whilst in game. One of the reasons is what happened in an IRC channel used by some of the folders.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313140/kens5-fbi-ocn-member-shared-school-massacre-plans-in-chatroom


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> He means you can't promote your own Teamspeak/ IRC channels, OCN can obviously advertise their own.
> 
> 
> 
> what makes OCN's stuff, OCN's stuff? I thought it was community? Does this apply to game servers as well? how do we contribute.. can we contribute to OCN text/chat? why doesn't OCN have an IRC channel?
Click to expand...

admin pays for both OCN and the OCN branded Teamspeak channel, that makes it OCN's channel.









You can advertise game servers on two conditions, those are:

The channel being advertised is something completely inappropriate to the ToS that OCN wouldn't want to associate with e.g. an overly racist server.
The channel is managed by a gaming company looking for some free advertising.
So something like racists-on-minecraft.com or random-gaming-company.com cannot be advertised, but something like paradigms-server-for-friends.com would be ok.









As for why OCN doesn't have their own text chat, management hasn't approved one. If you want to know why they haven't, a Manager could give you an official answer. However an educated guess says it's incredibly difficult and time consuming to moderate live chat in line with the ToS (which is applicable on all of OCN's services, whether it be the forum or an OCN game server).

EDIT - In comes Bitemarks with the ninja post.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> OCN's servers are operated by OCN management and staffed by OCN staff for community use.
> You can advertise personal gameservers (ones that are not clan/site/community affiliated).
> OCN had a text chat but it was removed as people couldn't behave themselves in a live environment and ending up getting banned for stuff that was easily avoided, also the moderation of the chat had to be 24/7 due to that and it was impossible to cover it.
> OCN has no desire in a IRC or other text chat and even our TS server is not for general chit chat but for hanging out with other gamers whilst in game. One of the reasons is what happened in an IRC channel used by some of the folders.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313140/kens5-fbi-ocn-member-shared-school-massacre-plans-in-chatroom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> admin pays for both OCN and the OCN branded Teamspeak channel, that makes it OCN's channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can advertise game servers on two conditions, those are:
> 
> The channel being advertised is something completely inappropriate to the ToS that OCN wouldn't want to associate with e.g. an overly racist server.
> The channel is managed by a gaming company looking for some free advertising.
> So something like racists-on-minecraft.com or random-gaming-company.com cannot be advertised, but something like paradigms-server-for-friends.com would be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for why OCN doesn't have their own text chat, management hasn't approved one. If you want to know why they haven't, a Manager could give you an official answer. However an educated guess says it's incredibly difficult and time consuming to moderate live chat in line with the ToS (which is applicable on all of OCN's services, whether it be the forum or an OCN game server).
> 
> EDIT - In comes Bitemarks with the ninja post.


Thanks guys!

Also strange... and strange. just cause one guy used IRC to do something dumb on on affiliated channel? well i get your point, it was tried once and people didn't behave but, the one with the news article is a strange example.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

As I said that is one of the reasons, if you look through the thread you will see it wasn't the just fact the he did what he did nor the fact he was arrested but that OCN's name and reputation was dragged through the courts and worldwide media as a result of it even though we had nothing to do with it.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> As I said that is one of the reasons, if you look through the thread you will see it wasn't the just fact the he did what he did nor the fact he was arrested but that OCN's name and reputation was dragged through the courts and worldwide media as a result of it even though we had nothing to do with it.


Thanks for the explanation. That makes A LOT of sense. I definitely see the issue there.


----------



## EpiyonModer

The server is down !


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiyonModer*
> 
> The server is down !


barely anyone is ever on it...and thats the truth.


----------



## EpiyonModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> barely anyone is ever on it...and thats the truth.


I Very much disagree because i am on there almost every single day with a group of 4-8 ppl just playing dayz. Not to count the other channels


----------



## dman811

I've been on it the last two nights playing Titanfall with @anubis1127 and @becomingmass.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> barely anyone is ever on it...and thats the truth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've been on it the last two nights playing Titanfall with @anubis1127 and @becomingmass.


Still down.

I'm not sure what you mean by "barely anyone uses it".

On any given night (central time) there are ~10 people online. What do you wish to see? 3000 members online at once?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

No word from any of the mods yet? Doesn't take that long to reboot a server


----------



## EpiyonModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> No word from any of the mods yet? Doesn't take that long to reboot a server


Yeah can we get an ETA of the server going up, or whats going on with it so we as a community can make our next move ?


----------



## DizZz

@ENTERPRISE what happened?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Server will be returning and I will be attempting to rectify the issue. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## dman811

Ya but what happened?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya but what happened?


why do i think he doesnt know what happened? still wasnt up last night. at least for me.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> why do i think he doesnt know what happened? still wasnt up last night. at least for me.


Don't really know if its his job to know, not that I can think of anyone else.

Isn't it enough that its coming back?


----------



## dman811

Very nice that it's coming back, but I was thinking if he knew what happened then he could figure out a way to prevent it next time.


----------



## EpiyonModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Server will be returning and I will be attempting to rectify the issue. Thanks for your patience.


Thanks man, the community will be notified !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya but what happened?


I am not sure as to what has happened, currently I do not have access to the server that our TS3 was moved to recently, something that will hopefully change after this particular incident, again I do not have access due to the recent migration which means I am unable to simply hop on and take a look. Currently I am having to wait upon the return of Admin who will be able to investigate further but for the moment the reason is unknown and we will work to resume normal service as soon as is possible.

Thanks guys and sorry for the downtime.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Server will be returning and I will be attempting to rectify the issue. Thanks for your patience.


Thanks for looking into it


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Still down for me.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Still down for me.


I don't think E has talked to Admin yet. I'm sure he'll update this thread when more information becomes available


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Subbed for the update....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Also, is there a way someone could add a Call of Duty channel?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Also, is there a way someone could add a Call of Duty channel?


CoD on the glorious PC master race? With games like Counter Strike...?

...what ever floats your boat I guess


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> CoD on the glorious PC master race? With games like Counter Strike...?
> 
> ...what ever floats your boat I guess


I love CoD


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> CoD on the glorious PC master race? With games like Counter Strike...?
> 
> ...what ever floats your boat I guess


CoD4 Promod > Counter Strike


----------



## jameyscott

Subbed for an update as well.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Well, the TS itself is up.. But all the channels have seemingly been wiped. And it asks for the privilege key for admin rights when you join.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Well, the TS itself is up.. But all the channels have seemingly been wiped. And it asks for the privilege key for admin rights when you join.


They probably had to reset everything since they didn't have the info to log in.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They probably had to reset everything since they didn't have the info to log in.


Or they haven't moved the old data over to the machine yet.


----------



## rx7racer

Just wanted to poke in and Thank E and the big A for having the server and toss in another that does use it haha







I saw someone mentioned like it was never used, don't know stats but it seemed to be used a decent bit.

Hope to see it squared away and back up soon.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys.

So this is still being worked on but unfortunately for now this is out of my control until I have some further details.

I feel at this point I should state that we do not allow the promotion of outside VOIP services on OCN due to past problems that in a nutshell we are not willing to re-visit. As I understand another TS3 has been promoted via the Staff regarding foldathon results. Unfortunately this will not be able to take place on a third party venue due to the aforementioned reasons. This was an honest mistake mistake and partly my fault as I should have sent a periodic reminder stating this policy.

Thanks all.


----------



## jameyscott

Thanks for the update! Hopefully it can get fixed soon.


----------



## dman811

No OCN donated prizes were given away, only member donated prizes.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Still no other VoIP server should have been used at all.

The prize draws should have waited until the OCN TS was back up or not done live this time.

Chat servers be it VoIP or text are not allowed to be advertised here at all for any reason.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just as an update we will be restoring a backup of the TS3 on Monday and we should be back as we were.

Thanks for your Patience


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Just as an update we will be restoring a backup of the TS3 on Monday and we should be back as we were.
> 
> Thanks for your Patience


Thanks for the update E!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Thx for the update, looking 4ward to it being back up....


----------



## rx7racer

Appreciate the update E, been patiently biding my time in silence and boredom.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

No problem guys


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys,anymore updates....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Not currently I am having to wait for a server admin at this point in time. I will return with updates once we have them


----------



## EpiyonModer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Not currently I am having to wait for a server admin at this point in time. I will return with updates once we have them


Thanks man, its back online as of yesterday, some channels are missing but cant complain since its back!

You the boss!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiyonModer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Not currently I am having to wait for a server admin at this point in time. I will return with updates once we have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, its back online as of yesterday, some channels are missing but cant complain since its back!
> 
> You the boss!
Click to expand...

Yes we are back up and running for the most part


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Well done guys....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Any chance of getting a call of duty channel added on the list?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Any chance of getting a call of duty channel added on the list?


^^^^^^ This....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We are not going to have gaming unique channels any longer. We will have gaming channels but they will not be labelled with any specific game title,


----------



## EpiyonModer

pssstttttttttttttttt, the TS is down again :O

Actually other people can get in, I keep getting

<16:17:43> Trying to resolve hostname TS.OCNGaming.net
<16:17:55> Failed to resolve hostname 'TS.OCNGaming.net'

Anyone know how to resolve ?


----------



## kremtok

It's working for me. Just signed in with no problems.


----------



## EpiyonModer

I just asked around, some people are able to get in others aren't , can an admin look into this ? are we locked out or something ?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiyonModer*
> 
> I just asked around, some people are able to get in others aren't , can an admin look into this ? are we locked out or something ?


It will be a localised DNS issue... Wait and it should be resolved within 24 hours.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiyonModer*
> 
> pssstttttttttttttttt, the TS is down again :O
> 
> Actually other people can get in, I keep getting
> 
> <16:17:43> Trying to resolve hostname TS.OCNGaming.net
> <16:17:55> Failed to resolve hostname 'TS.OCNGaming.net'
> 
> Anyone know how to resolve ?


This, getting the same issue for the last 2 days.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Working for me.

Try changing your DNS settings if your router allows it.


----------



## Lhotse

Does OCN have a BF 4 server ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Does OCN have a BF 4 server ?


BF3 only. I always connect to star wars no matter what game I'm playing.


----------



## Lhotse

Jeez, does anyone even play BF 3 anymore ?








They should bag the BF 3 server and rent a BF 4 server instead. With the Second Assault expansion, you still get all the best BF 3 maps (Except Noshair canals).


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

We have had a BF4 server since launch and nobody ever used it.


----------



## timerwin63

Does the profanity rule apply while I'm in-game? Sometimes I just say stuff...


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yes the ToS applies to all of OCNs services


----------



## timerwin63

Well, looks like I might have to find a different TS3 server... That, or get my mouth under control while I'm gaming.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well, looks like I might have to find a different TS3 server... That, or *get my mouth under control while I'm gaming*.


Not likely


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We have had a BF4 server since launch and nobody ever used it.


Couldn't use any servers in that broken game. First and last EA title in my library


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I don't understand how there are star wars and bf3 servers, but no CoD servers lol

It really doesn't matter, we usually just find an empty lobby.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I don't understand how there are star wars and bf3 servers, but no CoD servers lol
> 
> It really doesn't matter, we usually just find an empty lobby.


Because PC master race


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Because PC master race


I don't know about that. Games get released with bugs and poorly optimized. Some never get fixed.


----------



## levontraut

2 people total on

can we have a BL channel pls?


----------



## Jodiuh

Been awhile since I've been on.

Seems the Battlefield 4 room is gone? Also, can we get a Battlefield Hardline room please?

Thanks!


----------



## rx7racer

It happens often enough such as right now, OCN TS is full so no one else can use it, I was on for a second then it dropped me, I counted 35 people on that was it. Why such a low user limit, it has been mention before and still nothing has been done.

I wub OCN, I wub OCN TS, y no OCN ts....


----------



## EpiyonModer

Yo man... they were going to take the TS down for OCN, we fought to keep it going because of the community we formed there, we need to consider our selves lucky that they actually keep it up.

As far as getting more slots on that TS, I don't see it happening.

Good luck.

(I am on that TS almost every single day)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I'm always on on the Star Wars Channel, since there isn't a Call of Duty channel on there :-(


----------



## levontraut

I need a bit of help please

With out having to recreate everything what file must I delete so I can create a new administrator (new server as such)
the reason I want to do this is I want to do the ts admin console thing and not sure what key and all I am supposed to use.

any help and info will be greatly appreciated.

cheers
Levon


----------



## Paradigm84

You want to become an admin of the OCN TeamSpeak? Only Management have admin privileges.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You want to become an admin of the OCN TeamSpeak? Only Management have admin privileges.


lol

Naa

I have my own TS server however I have forgotten what my code is to connect as server admin on the yatqa console... So i am trying to work out a way that I can reset it up that I get a new token etc.. but still keep my current file structure with out me having to reset it all up.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Any TS requests need to be directed to myself and I will see what I can do







As for more slots on the TS server, I will see if these can perhaps be increased.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Any TS requests need to be directed to myself and I will see what I can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for more slots on the TS server, I will see if these can perhaps be increased.


heheh

you guys make me giggle

I do not want to be an admin on the OCN TS server.

On/in TS there is a fie you have to delete so when you launch it it will create a new token code and server admin password etc..

now I'm asking if anyone knows what that or those files are named?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hey levontraut, it may be better to create your own thread for this question rather than asking in a thread dedicated to OCN's TS server.
http://www.overclock.net/f/34/other-software


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> lol
> 
> Naa
> 
> I have my own TS server however I have forgotten what my code is to connect as server admin on the yatqa console... So i am trying to work out a way that I can reset it up that I get a new token etc.. but still keep my current file structure with out me having to reset it all up.


Ah, my mistake, hope you find an answer!


----------



## rx7racer

It seems OCN TS is down









not sure anyone else cares since no one has mentioned it but I kinda like it and use it a lot


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> It seems OCN TS is down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure anyone else cares since no one has mentioned it but I kinda like it and use it a lot


There are other servers you can connect to. I love how there are game channels for games no one plays anymore... Titanfall, Star Wars, BF3. Just to name a few. But when Ibask for a CoD channel. I get the, "there has to be a good reason for it, but I'll look into it" response.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> There are other servers you can connect to. I love how there are game channels for games no one plays anymore... Titanfall, Star Wars, BF3. Just to name a few. But when Ibask for a CoD channel. I get the, "there has to be a good reason for it, but I'll look into it" response.


Well..... yeah which is what I'm on now but that doesn't mean I want to be on another TS server.









So since there are other servers and OCN doesn't have a CoD channel you think it doesn't matter the OCN TS is down?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Well..... yeah which is what I'm on now but that doesn't mean I want to be on another TS server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So since there are other servers and OCN doesn't have a CoD channel you think it doesn't matter the OCN TS is down?


If it's down, there ain't much we can do.
I love TS, and have a few others I connect to when this one is down. I'm not going to use TS just because the OCN server is down.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will take a look into the TS Status and see what is up but it could be server maintenance. Also when it is back up I will add a COD channel.


----------



## Alex132

Any news on the status of the TS server? It's still down.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We are awaiting a DNS change before the TS IP will properly resolve to our TS domain (ts3.overclock.net), this can take up to 24 hours. You should however be able to connect via direct IP 67.220.212.119.

In fact the domain works now


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> We are awaiting a DNS change before the TS IP will properly resolve to our TS domain (ts3.overclock.net), this can take up to 24 hours. You should however be able to connect via direct IP 67.220.212.119.
> 
> In fact the domain works now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Website Main Page*
> 
> TEAMSPEAK SERVER
> TS.OCNGaming.net


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> We are awaiting a DNS change before the TS IP will properly resolve to our TS domain (ts3.overclock.net), this can take up to 24 hours. You should however be able to connect via direct IP 67.220.212.119.
> 
> In fact the domain works now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Website Main Page*
> 
> TEAMSPEAK SERVER
> 
> TS.OCNGaming.net
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is getting updated in due course


----------



## rx7racer

I'm so sad, TS is down still..... again.......

And yes I know there are others as always and mentioned last time, but I love OCN TS so much









so sad


----------



## Crazy9000

Noticed it was down last night







. There's a OCN Diablo 3 clan and some of us use the teamspeak regularly.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys.

We are working on a new TS server which we hope to have finished soon.

You may even be able to connect now. We are using the same hostname as before.


----------



## Exostenza

Still down for me.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please connect via the IP for now. Seems that the dns propagation is taking a while.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please connect via the IP for now. Seems that the dns propagation is taking a while.


If it's the same IP as before, I can't access it:

Quote:


> <08:37:10> Trying to connect to server on 67.220.212.119
> <08:37:16> Failed to connect to server


Quote:


> <08:38:25> Trying to connect to server on 8.9.15.232
> <08:38:30> Failed to connect to server


If it's a different IP, that would explain my problem.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Will take a look later. I could connect to it fine earlier. Im out right now so cant look this second


----------



## ENTERPRISE

For those unable to connect please use ts50.gameservers.com:9103


----------



## rx7racer

Awesome!!!









Thanks Enterprise









But no channels except podcast and staff channels and of course as a user no options to create open channels or move or talk.

Step at a time, I understand but I feel like ya teased me haha


----------



## ENTERPRISE

No problem,

Yeah it still needs some work and will be getting it over the week.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Also as an update out new hostname is.......

ts.overclock.net:9103


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I would like to request a return of rooms that don't require push-to-talk. Not all of them, but a few for casual chat, e.g. Random(ish) Musings.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I would like to request a return of rooms that don't require push-to-talk. Not all of them, but a few for casual chat, e.g. Random(ish) Musings.


Done


----------



## EXVAS3221

sweet, i am on here!


----------



## InsideJob

Looks like permissions need to be reassigned on it as well, or at least tags. I don't have ability to join staff channels currently. Would also be nice to see it developed a bit in terms of channels. It feels so condensed compared to what we had before. Glad I noticed though, I went a good few days there without being connected because I didn't notice the changes yet


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Looks like permissions need to be reassigned on it as well, or at least tags. I don't have ability to join staff channels currently. Would also be nice to see it developed a bit in terms of channels. It feels so condensed compared to what we had before. Glad I noticed though, I went a good few days there without being connected because I didn't notice the changes yet


Permissions are fine, it was the fact that you were not yet registered with the Server properly, but you are now due to your TS UID. As for the channels, we can add these over time as needed. No point n adding loads of channels in the hopes of them getting used


----------



## bwana

so i get on at 10:30PM EST and there is no one there? Is it an issue with my registration that I am not seeing anyone else?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwana*
> 
> so i get on at 10:30PM EST and there is no one there? Is it an issue with my registration that I am not seeing anyone else?


Everything is fine permission wise as far as I can see. Can you see me in AFK ?


----------



## SightUp

Hey OP. Presently in the main post you have it saying:
Quote:


> Direct IP: 8.9.15.232


When it should say:
Quote:


> Direct IP: 8.9.15.232:9103


This is required because your TS server is not setup on the default port. But seeing has how the default port is not being used by anyone else, you maybe able to contact the server provider and have it changed to just "8.9.15.232".


----------



## bwana

so now it's 4:30 PM EST- TS server was empty but somebody named geezy popped in and out in a sec. will try again at prime time gaming hours - 10PM EST


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Permissions are perfect. I only revoked frick's talk power once.


----------



## WhiteCrane

Hey guys. just curious but is the old Vent server still up?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Nope the vent server got replaced by a mumble server and then this ts3 server.


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like Push to talk is forced for all channels







. Main reason I like TS is they have good voice activation, and you don't need to use push to talk.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like Push to talk is forced for all channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Main reason I like TS is they have good voice activation, and you don't need to use push to talk.


stop whining, has a taco instead!

was on with my Son the other day, I noticed much less open Channels lol

I didnt even notice they took the old TS3 one down


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Hey OP. Presently in the main post you have it saying:
> When it should say:
> This is required because your TS server is not setup on the default port. But seeing has how the default port is not being used by anyone else, you maybe able to contact the server provider and have it changed to just "8.9.15.232".


I like how this was ignored. I remember when the last TS3 server was online. It did so much better and there were people playing every kind of game. It was a lot more advertised, too.

tl;dr TS3 server is dead.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Hey OP. Presently in the main post you have it saying:
> When it should say:
> This is required because your TS server is not setup on the default port. But seeing has how the default port is not being used by anyone else, you maybe able to contact the server provider and have it changed to just "8.9.15.232".
> 
> 
> 
> I like how this was ignored. I remember when the last TS3 server was online. It did so much better and there were people playing every kind of game. It was a lot more advertised, too.
> 
> tl;dr TS3 server is dead.
Click to expand...

It wasn't  Look at the OP.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Also so it is known, users can also create Temp channels within the Gaming and Chat sections.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Also so it is known, users can also create Temp channels within the Gaming and Chat sections.


----------



## oneacn

I am just curious has the Teamspeak Server been taken down?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

No, it's still up at ts.overclock.net:9103


----------



## Jayjr1105

Does the TS3 server variant have the user limit like Vent did? Do you have to pay for licensing for increased capacity?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

"Does the TS3 server variant have the user limit like Vent did?"

Yes - 35.

"Do you have to pay for licensing for increased capacity?"

No.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> "Does the TS3 server variant have the user limit like Vent did?"
> 
> Yes - 35.
> 
> "Do you have to pay for licensing for increased capacity?"
> 
> No.


Oh, so OCN is just using the "free" version then?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sure are.


----------



## InsideJob

I may discuss with some of the higher ups about changing to discord as all hosting is completely free and there's much better features with it. We shall see what happens.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I may discuss with some of the higher ups about changing to discord as all hosting is completely free and there's much better features with it. We shall see what happens.


Hit me up with a PM.


----------



## InsideJob

You got it


----------



## DarthBaggins

So any news on a OCN Discord channel?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So any news on a OCN Discord channel?


No not as of yet. There have been some higher priority activities taking place but I will be getting on to this shortly and investigating whether or not it is the best way forward.


----------



## InsideJob

Good stuff


----------



## navjack27

why would you switch from a simple self-hosted solution to a "now i just don't own anything" solution like discord?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> why would you switch from a simple self-hosted solution to a "now i just don't own anything" solution like discord?


In theory, the ease of use and the not needing to host anything ($$$). You can link a URL and they can be chatting in seconds. It does support high bitrates, it is easy to use and set up, it works in your browser so you don't need to download a client. In my experience, it is a very stable platform.

In practice, Discord is to Mumble/TS what HotS is to LoL/DOTA. It is extremely basic and you have little true control.

Discord works best in Skype-like environments, where you're talking with a few buddies, or as a mass notification tool, but it doesn't function so well as a mass chat client. If OCN's TS is as active as it was when I helped run it, Discord should be fine.


----------



## gmpotu

Do you guys have a discord channel or a new TeamSpeak server setup?


----------



## navjack27

Install ts3 server on a Windows machine, forward a port. Use a dyndns service... Free. I've done it before on a home internet connection for a year or so. Ezpz


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> Do you guys have a discord channel or a new TeamSpeak server setup?


I'm all for a discord server.


----------



## jorgp2

Same i spent thirty minutes looking for an official discord server


----------



## The_Rocker

OCN should run a mumble server. Mumble is free and awesome!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

We had a Mumble server before getting this TS server and before that we had a Vent server.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We had a Mumble server before getting this TS server and before that we had a Vent server.


Is this TS server still running? Reading the previous posts they would suggest its dead?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

It is still running, I have just been on.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> It is still running, I have just been on.


Ok cool. May as well drop in later!


----------



## bardacuda

I had no idea this was a thing. Might check it out some time. Is it mostly for gaming?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I had no idea this was a thing. Might check it out some time. Is it mostly for gaming?


We use it for gaming and the podcast. We've been eyeing a move to Discord but nothing decisive has happened, although we are well aware that Discord has overtaken TeamSpeak 3 in terms of popularity.


----------



## bardacuda

I hate discord personally and it bothers me that people are giving up teamspeak for that. I find the UI annoying and unintuitive, and the program to be buggy and unstable.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I hate discord personally and it bothers me that people are giving up teamspeak for that. I find the UI annoying and unintuitive, and the program to be buggy and unstable.


I agree, a pretty web based app is no replacement for a good solid desktop application that has been refined over years and years of use.

Too much of this jumping on the WebUI bandwagon.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Discord has a desktop app, TS works great but if you have to do a new build it changes your key each time. So any privileges you may have on a channel have to be redone each time. Versus in Discord it's attached to your account, I like the UI of Discord over TS but TS has greater stability. If they could combine the two that would be great.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

You can backup your TS credentials.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Tried that and failed each time lol. But Discord has been great for me, the in game overlay has bugs but has gotten better over the past couple of months.


----------



## bardacuda

I've always just copied the Appdata\Roaming\TS3Client folder onto my backup media and put the folder back afterwards and everything worked fine.

w/ discord....the standalone client would make my system completely bug out requiring a restart after running for 10 or 20 minutes...completely unusable. With the web app, my push-to-talk key would stop working after some minutes and I had to use voice activation. Usable, but far from ideal.

Not sure what the upsides are supposed to be. I guess it's easier to send someone a link to connect to your server, rather than having to send the address + password info and have them enter it manually


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> W
> We use it for gaming and the podcast. We've been eyeing a move to Discord but nothing decisive has happened, although we are well aware that Discord has overtaken TeamSpeak 3 in terms of popularity.


I don't see a discord server happening for the same reason why the livechat that we had many years ago was removed.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't see a discord server happening for the same reason why the livechat that we had many years ago was removed.


It would be possible to restrict text channels to staff only or something though, leaving us with voice chat only.

Then again Teamspeak has its own text chat and that hasn't been removed so I dunno. Since Discord uses user accounts it would probably be a bit easier to moderate, and there are bots that can be used to automatically moderate.


----------

